# My Utterly Spiffing Guide to Light Music - Part 1 - Harmony



## alexballmusic (Sep 8, 2017)

A project I've been working on for a while. Looking at the theory behind Light Music of the 1940s and 1950s. Includes ten examples and discusses the use of extended harmony and shows the scores.

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## NoamL (Sep 8, 2017)

That varispeed! LOL, well done Alex.


----------



## Hywel (Sep 8, 2017)

I really enjoyed watching and listening to this AND the videos on your YouTube channel. I'm sure the BBC would be interested in doing a documentary...


----------



## Kyle Preston (Sep 8, 2017)

I love this stuff Alex, thank you for sharing. 

Is their such a thing as too much Scooby Doo?


----------



## alexballmusic (Sep 8, 2017)

Hywel said:


> I really enjoyed watching and listening to this AND the videos on your YouTube channel. I'm sure the BBC would be interested in doing a documentary...



Thanks. The Beeb did a light music special some years back. The documentary was on YouTube but can't find it. The concert is ace. Found that here:


----------



## alexballmusic (Sep 8, 2017)

Kyle Preston said:


> I love this stuff Alex, thank you for sharing.
> 
> Is their such a thing as too much Scooby Doo?



He would have got away with it if it weren't for those pesky kids.


----------



## cheul (Sep 10, 2017)

Your video is brilliant : both entertaining and educative. I would have like some more explanations as for instance which chords substitutions were used, but I guess figuring them out is part of the learning process.


----------



## Saxer (Sep 10, 2017)

Real edutainment! Love it! And I'm a light music junkie too!


----------



## alexballmusic (Sep 11, 2017)

cheul said:


> Your video is brilliant : both entertaining and educative. I would have like some more explanations as for instance which chords substitutions were used, but I guess figuring them out is part of the learning process.



Thanks very much.

Yeah, I think I need to do at least one more video on harmony. Possibly two. Chord substitutes is one subject I need to cover and the other is the "Shearing voicing" or "Block Chord" technique that's used in a couple of the example - "Holiday for Strings" and "A Canadian In Mayfair".

It's there to see in this video in the scores I show, but I'll slow it down and explain it more in another video.


----------



## alexballmusic (Sep 11, 2017)

Saxer said:


> Real edutainment! Love it! And I'm a light music junkie too!



Thanks! Yep, one of my favourite genres!


----------



## Alex Fraser (Sep 11, 2017)

<Walks out to kitchen to prepare sandwich with squirty cream on top>


----------



## alexballmusic (Sep 11, 2017)

Alex Fraser said:


> <Walks out to kitchen to prepare sandwich with squirty cream on top>



Don't forget the strawberry.


----------



## desert (Sep 19, 2017)

Absolutely brilliant, young chap.

(make some more videos)


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 19, 2017)

Ballinsky, you took the biscuit mate.

Now tickety-boo, run along and get to work on part 2.


----------



## stonzthro (Sep 20, 2017)

Easily one of the BEST videos I've seen in a long while!


----------



## lupaul (Sep 20, 2017)

This is awsome!


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 20, 2017)

Fantastic, thank you so much. When I graduated from conservatory many years ago, one of my secret dreams was to make light music cool again, and start an orchestra - might still happen...


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Sep 22, 2017)

Absolutely fantastic video


----------



## kilgurt (Sep 23, 2017)

Absolutely brilliant!


----------

